# shin injury!!!



## alekos (Nov 6, 2007)

ok so i've been kicking the bag at home for a while non stop and my shin begins to hurt, a peircing pain thru the bone. I went to the doctor and physiox2 after a while of being unable to kick the bag still and they told me that there is nothing rong with it ? ( i thought it mite be a hairline fracture) i sed to them look bro i cant even kick the heavy bag without feeling intense pain thru my shinbone and up my calf. So they told me that it could be serious bruising of the bone? its been about 6 months since ive kicked the bag and its stilll a bit sore and i stil get the pains if i kick it. Any 1 got any suggestions wat the **** it culd be ??? thank you i am new to these forums aswel, cheerz


----------



## tellner (Nov 6, 2007)

Do you have trouble walking or running?


----------



## alekos (Nov 6, 2007)

no, i dont have trouble walking or running it only hurts during and after i kick the heavy bag hard


----------



## Jai (Nov 6, 2007)

You may have a slight internal bruise starting. How long have you been training in MT? How heavy a bag are we talking about? How long have you been doing the kicking drills?


----------



## alekos (Nov 6, 2007)

been training about 6 months, kicking the bag 4 nights a week mayeb more sometimes , im not sure on the proper weight of the heavy bag but its pretty hard for a beginer. My shin is better than it was but still 6 months is a long time for an injury that the doctors dont even know wat it is. internal bruising of the bone how bad is that? will i b able to kick properly again ?


----------



## Jai (Nov 6, 2007)

If it is a bruise yes it will go away with time and proper healing. Something you may want to consider is icing your shins after you kick. You also may want to consider dropping to two nights a week and cutting the number of kicks in half for a short while just to be safe. If in another month there is no improvement I'd go back to your doctor just to again, be safe. With any MA or sport in general, safety is #1.


----------



## alekos (Nov 6, 2007)

hahaaha thanks for the help but i dont think im being clear i CANNOT even kick the bag without getting pains in my shin and feel like i wanna chop it off and buy a metal one, i havent kicked for 6 months ( SHATTERED ) and i have been to a doctor and 3 physios over the 6 months and they sed maybe just bruising they had no idea, i know ur not a doctor or anything but im just curious maybe ppl have been thru the same thing as me thnx anywyz bro much appreiciated for ur input


----------



## tellner (Nov 6, 2007)

Some people say "Pain is just weakness leaving your body." 

Smart people say "That which does not kill you can still leave you a helpless cripple."

You should take a break from kicking. If you don't give yourself time to heal you will not get better, and you might do yourself long-term injury. 

Have you had x-rays or MRI done? Do you have Balur Silat or one of the better Chinese bruise liniments?


----------



## alekos (Nov 7, 2007)

good point bro, i tried to kick thru it and only made it worse i hanvt kicked for a while now, yes ive had xray and bone scans and nothing came up thats why im puzzled.


----------



## meth18au (Nov 7, 2007)

How do you go with other sorts of contact on your shin during training?  Same sort of pain?

6 months of pain to go with 6 months of training?  No good eh'?  Try a Chinese liniment.  I use Tit Dar Jow. 

Hey Tellner, what is Balur Silat?  Is it hard to get your hands on?  It sounds interesting.  I use a Tit Dar my ex Sifu still sells to me.


----------



## tellner (Nov 7, 2007)

meth18au said:


> Hey Tellner, what is Balur Silat?  Is it hard to get your hands on?  It sounds interesting.  I use a Tit Dar my ex Sifu still sells to me.



Balur Silat is an Indonesian liniment most commonly used by practitioners of Cimande and other styles that employ severe conditioning of the forearms and shins. 

There are several recipes. The version I use (and make) comes from Mushtaq Ali Al-Ansari who learned it during his travels in Indonesia. It is a preparation of eighteen herbs in an organic coconut oil base including adaptogenics, anticoagulants, anti-inflammatories, analgesics and others. It also conforms both to Chinese and Ayurvedic medicinal theory. The stuff takes several months to prepare. Mushtaq goes for a total of about two. I take six.

Effects? My wife bruises very easily. When she uses Balur on the bruises they dissolve away within a day or so. It works on the deep bone bruises very well. In fact, that's one of its main uses. I've seen before and after x-rays of Cimande players who used it while conditioning. The bones were definitely more radiolucent and thicker. It's not some sort of miracle ointment, but it does seem to promote accelerated healing that allows the practitioner to build himself up slightly faster than the training is breaking him down 

If you're interested contact me through PM or email.


----------



## TongPo (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to Muay Thai training. It will take time to condition your shins to be able to take high impact kicks. Right now youre just preparing them from the bag. If you have never done intense shin conditioning it will take longer to heal but every time you will heal quicker. Listen to what your body tells you and dont ignore it. Sometimes it is good to push through the pain but dont make it so it becomes unbearable. 

You can use a foam tube to help the pain. Most gyms will have them but you can probably get away with the ones kids use at the pool. Sit in a kneeling position with the pad between your shins and the ground. Use your arms to hold yourself up and slowly roll them pad back and forth across your shins. In your current condition it may hurt a little but you will feel better after you have done it a couple of times. 
Most Thai fighters never stretch but it is important. Holding your foot on one leg helps your balance and your shin muscle. 
Hope this helps. Good luck with your training.


----------



## alekos (Nov 7, 2007)

thnx for the help and advice boyz, where can i get this limiment oil u speak of ??? how much, where from, directions of use. Happy to be here at these forums, thnx again


----------



## thaistyle (Nov 11, 2007)

Try rubbing your shins down with Thai Liniment.  It helps heal bruises and sprains/strains.  It works.  The only other thing you can really do is rest and let the body heal.  Make sure you train all your kicks during shadowboxing.  Keep training, just don't make any contact with your kicks.


----------



## meth18au (Nov 12, 2007)

Sounds interesting Tellner.  I've sent you an email buddy!


----------



## searcher (Nov 12, 2007)

alekos said:


> thnx for the help and advice boyz, where can i get this limiment oil u speak of ??? how much, where from, directions of use. Happy to be here at these forums, thnx again


 

The linament I use is available from www.wle.com .    Master Lam is a great guy with some great product.   I know it is not a Thai linament, btu I am not a Thai fighter either.   I use Dit Da Jow to help with the conditioning of my body for breaking.


----------

